# Imprimante avec citrix



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

J'ai besoin d'imprimer en utilisant un logiciel tournant sur un serveur citrix sur une imprimante locale.
Je tourne avec MacOS 9.
Avec Windows, l'imprimante est automatiquement ajoutée. Dans les spécifications du client mac de citrix, ça devrai marcher de la meme façon!
Quelqu'un à une idée ?
Je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème avec MacOS9 qui n'aurait pas la même gestion des imprimantes ou si c'est parceque l'imprimante est en usb et non série.
Merci pour tout !


----------

